# Early Miscarriage - Is this normal??



## Jacey

Hiya, Sorry for another thread so soon.

I am anything between 4 - 6 weeks pregnant due to irregular periods and am ALMOST certainly miscarrying at the moment or may have very recently miscarried. 
The EPAU could not see anything on an internal scan or normal scan and because my urine test was positive they did a beta hcg blood test on Fri which came back as 89 and they will do another one on Monday.

They have advised they wil need to terminate if the pregnancy is growing outside the womb and explained that i will continue to have regular blood and urine tests until I hit negative.

During the last 7 days I started off with brown paste - type spotting / discharge every now and then. Then 5 days ago I started with a watery bloody discharge which has become less watery but certainly not normal period type blood, its very light like watered down ketchup.

The bleeding is continuous but doesnt fill a sanitary towel {just a few marks} and is only when I wipe {approx 2-3 wipes each time, Sorry TMI]. I ve also had pains and cramps in my back, sides and tummy, intermittently, sometimes painful but not really severe

This evening I have noticed I now also have a small amount of semi sticky cervical mucus as well, I cant seem to find any links with CM and early miscarriages and just wondered if this seems / is normal??

On a seperate note, Im sure I've read that you should refrain from sex until after the miscarriage is complete, is this def correct as it wasnt mentioned at all to me by the EPAU?? Again sorry if TMI, 

Thanks in advance to anyone who may know the answers xx


----------



## susan_1981

I'm not sure if I can help but I had an ERPC on Monday. After the op, I was bleeding red blood, but I could tell it was different from AF, it looked more like the blood of a wound. The bleeding then became very minimal the next day and just became brownish spotting. I think my bleeding may have stopped but I can't be sure yet because I haven't been bleeding much anyway. Anyway, yesterday I noticed my CM seemed quite slippery but only really noticed this when I wiped after going to the loo. 

Again, I have had the same today. I'm going to have to buy some white toilet paper, the one we have at the moment is a creamy/peachy colour so it's hard to tell if there is still blood. I'm also feeling quite a bit of pressure down in my lower stomach, worse in the morning and when I need the loo. 

I was told by the doctor not to have sex again until after the bleeding/discharge has completely stopped.

I hope this is of some help to you and I hope that you get through this ok xxx


----------



## Newt

sounds like it is starting. they say not to have sex while MC due to you being suceptable to infection. I am so sorry for your loss, i hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## becky77

Hi that sounds very similar to my experience although i was about 7 weeks, it went very brown spotting after a about 10 days and then stopped,mine turned out to be an incomplete m/c and i had a erpc 18 days ago.
they say to refrain from sex because during the m/c and until the bledding stops your cervix is open and obviously susseptible to infection.

so sorry for your loss and post any time, i found i had 101 questions when i was going through this and this was the only place i could get answers and support of people who new what i was talking about.

x


----------



## Jacey

Thanks everyone - was wondering what was going on when I saw it, i'll mention it to them at EPAU tomorrow when I go for my bloods

Cheers xx


----------



## Jacey

No sooner had I posted this I coughed and felt a leakage

Went to toilet large amount of deep burgundy red blood, had small bits in it but cant say if it was a clot, most likely tissue. Wiped blood away felt another leak which fell into toilet and looded like a blob of blood at the base, at the min I have no pains / aches and bleeding isnt majorally heavy so am wondering whats next to come.

Think the CM has disappeared was hard to tell, its all quite freaky really isnt it, was that blob my baby?

Any ideas roughly as to how long I will bleed for or is this just the start??


----------



## MrsJD

I had a mc in November 4 weeks 3 days gone, I bleed for a day, no cramps just watery blood then a couple of clots.

It's such a difficult time for you and I am currently nearly 7 weeks pregnant and things aren't looking good again. I too am back tomorrow but to be honest I'm expecting the worst.

XXXX


----------



## becky77

I had little clots for about 2 days and then one evening i coughed and lost a really big clot (sorry tmi but looks exactly like liver).
i doubt very much this was the baby more than likely tissue breaking up.
so your going through this
x


----------



## Jacey

Thanks all - sorry for so many questions x


----------



## Orange lady

Really sorry to hear what's happening. I'm thinking of you
x


----------



## Jacey

Thanks x 

Everything is pretty much the same, its like a normal period at the moment except the blood is thinner than normal not a lumpy or cloggy {yet}, bleeding hasnt been too heavy so far either.

Feel very bloated in clothes so had a bath and sat in pjs much more comfy and have the slightest of tummy aches but thats about it.

Not looking forward to going for my beta blood test tomorrow now, seems pointless but i know its important, had hoped by some miracle my levels would have risen as normal and that my dates had been majorally out but i know now thats not the case.

Wud love a brandy now lol but guess its not advisable whilst Im miscarrying, just wish it was over and done with, i know it sounds daft but it upsets me each time i flush the toilet its as though im flushing my baby away.

Still need to get my practical head back on I think, guess everything happens for a reason.

Thanks everyone for your support and kind words, they really help xx


----------



## Barneyboo

Jacey said:


> No sooner had I posted this I coughed and felt a leakage
> 
> Went to toilet large amount of deep burgundy red blood, had small bits in it but cant say if it was a clot, most likely tissue. Wiped blood away felt another leak which fell into toilet and looded like a blob of blood at the base, at the min I have no pains / aches and bleeding isnt majorally heavy so am wondering whats next to come.
> 
> Think the CM has disappeared was hard to tell, its all quite freaky really isnt it, was that blob my baby?
> 
> Any ideas roughly as to how long I will bleed for or is this just the start??

 
:hug:I am so sorry babe! This sounds exactly like my 2nd m/c last year, what came away was tissue like you have described I had to take it with me to the EPU and they confirmed it was actually the sac:cry:

I then bleed just a little heavier than a normal period for approx 5 days and then it stopped they gave me co-codamol for the pain although not that bad it was a precaution!!

Take care and my thoughts are with you x x x


----------



## Jacey

Just thought id post an update. Bleeding has continued, but have no pains etc so am lucky I guess. Went to EPAU for beta blood test this morning.

Confirmed a while ago my levels had dropped from 89 to 13 so am or have miscarried. I have been discharged from EPAU now as my levels are almost normal and should probably bleed for another few days to a week and then my periods should return to normal in approx 5-6 weeks time.

Im sad about everything and will try again but having a break from it first, perhaps a hol and looking to move areas to suit partners job etc so prob a good six months at least before Im back in the TTC section.

Thanks to everyone who has answered my many recent posts etc, this site has been an absolute godsend to me these past few weeks. 

Jacey x


----------



## samzi

Sorry to hear of your news hun. I went thru exactly the same thing almost 4 weeks ago now but i had excruitiating pain. goodluck for the future x


----------



## haaza123

Im so sorry for your loss. 
:hug: to you.
xxx


----------



## Jacey

Cheers xx 

Guess was wishful thinking earlier as the pains have started and they quite intense but dont feel need for A&E or a doc or anything, have taken dihydrocodeine, ibuprofen and considering co- codramol next as those two havent done a thing.

I know its part and parcel of the process but hope the pains dont last too much longer. 

Does anyone know if the pains / bleeding reduce / stop when ur hcg levels drop below 5 ?? x


----------



## vickielm

becky77 said:


> I had little clots for about 2 days and then one evening i coughed and lost a really big clot (sorry tmi but looks exactly like liver).
> i doubt very much this was the baby more than likely tissue breaking up.
> so your going through this
> x

I had exactly the same!! Looked like liver - but i thought this waas a normal period, it must have been two months ago. Do you get this with a normal cycle as my sis and mum said i was not to worry, but now i think the pregnancy and that could have been linked.

Vik
x


----------



## golcarlilly

I am so sorry for your loss hun, hope you are soon on the mend :hugs:


----------



## Drazic<3

So sorry to hear about this. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------

